# 2003 Chevy Trailblazer Ext And A 21rs. Match Made In Heaven Or Hell?



## Lou/Sharyn (Apr 17, 2007)

I am seriously looking at the 21 RS outback. I have looked at other ultra lites, but none compare to the Outback. The problem is I own a 2002 Chevy Trailblazer, I-6 with the tow package. I am close on the weight issue, maybe too close. With 2 kids, it beats putting them in the back of my 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 extended cab on long trips. Some guidance on the Chevy would be appreciated. Should I even try to tow with the Chevy. The PU should do OK. Please help. Go to signing on Friday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Hmmm I don't know about the trail blazer. What area of the country do you live in?


----------



## Lou/Sharyn (Apr 17, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> Hmmm I don't know about the trail blazer. What area of the country do you live in?


We live on the eastern end of Long Island in NY. Looking to venture away from suburbia. Nice place to live, but I wouldn't wanna go there on vacation. Once I get through NYC, I'm hoping the world is my oyster.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

What is the tow rating on the Trailblazer? But first, there are some things that you need to know. If you already know these certain things, you have a good start.

* Keystone-Outback, and other RV makers as well, give weight numbers that may not reflect the actual, real-world weight of the trailer. Outbacks are all built "fully equipped", with all the option packages. But the published base weights of the trailers may not include the options. So the Outback you buy may weigh more than the base weight in the brouchure. Also, when packed with all you food, clothes, tools, etc, etc, your trailer will weigh many hundreds of additional pounds. Many people figure they carry at least 1,000 additional pounds.

* Your Trailblazer (and every other tow vehicle) has other numbers that you also must not exceed. These are the GVWR (Gross Vehicle Weight Rating), the GCWR (Gross Combined Weight Rating), and maximum front and rear axle ratings. For many tow vehicles, staying under the GCWR is a problem. Not because the number is too low, but because many folks want to tow more trailer than they should. Here is a link that gives a lot of information: http://www.rvtowingtips.com/what-can-i-tow.htm
Note that there are many other pages on this rvtowingtips site with other topics.

I hope your Trailblazer can tow the 21RS that you have your eye on. I don't know that vehicle's towing and weight numbers. There's a good chance that your half-ton pickup can handle more than the Trailblazer. I would assume that the pickup can do the job. At least you have that option. Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Lou/Sharyn (Apr 17, 2007)

The Trailblazer is rated at 55500 lbs. We are used to traveling light as we have a pop-up, and room is lextremely limited. Plus, we like it that way. less to set up, clean up. More time for relaxing!!!!!


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Lou
Last year when we were looking for a tow vehicle we looked at the trailblazer but soon realized that it would be not enough to pull what we wanted and after camping all of last season pulling with our 1500 crew cab I'm glad we went with that option. I would stuff my kids into the truck and buy a dvd player to keep them entertained and go camping pulling with your truck.


----------



## Lou/Sharyn (Apr 17, 2007)

bridge bandit said:


> Lou
> Last year when we were looking for a tow vehicle we looked at the trailblazer but soon realized that it would be not enough to pull what we wanted and after camping all of last season pulling with our 1500 crew cab I'm glad we went with that option. I would stuff my kids into the truck and buy a dvd player to keep them entertained and go camping pulling with your truck.


We are planning on doing just that, but only locally. My daughter is getting rather tall,(Basketball player) and she needs the legroom.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I was in your same situation. I had a 2005 Envoy, sister of the Trailblazer. We bought the 21RS thinking it would do the job. Of course, our salesman did not discourage us.

We pulled the 21RS home, but I would not get on the Interstate. I did not feel comfortable. The Envoy felt like it was straining even pulling on flat roads at a relatively slow speed. What to do. We were planning a trip from Fl to Ct in the summer of 2006. I could not imagine us pulling the camper 1300 miles one way with the Envoy.

We really liked our Envoy. Great SUV, not bad on gas, very comfortable. But we traded it for a 2005 Sierra.
Now we feel much more comfortable towing.

There are members here who tow with similar and smaller vehicles.  Some have decided to go with a Hensley Arrow Hitch to help ($3,000.00). Many of these members are happy with their towing experience.

I wasn't.

Just my $.02

Dan


----------



## Lou/Sharyn (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Dan. I hate not use the Trailblazer, as we just got it 6 Mo. ago. Wife is ticked about not using it. I told her if we bought it, we could get a bigger trailer than the pop-up. She wanted a Mustang. I think I won. Not sure now. Anyway, how many times did you tow with the Envoy, and what specifically discouraged you. If you paln trips to Conn., then you know the cost of living here. A new TV is not an option right now. I do plan on using a WD hitch.

Thanks, Lou


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3LEES said:


> There are members here who tow with similar and smaller vehicles. Some have decided to go with a Hensley Arrow Hitch to help ($3,000.00). Many of these members are happy with their towing experience.
> 
> I wasn't.
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm one of those members...but the Hensley Arrow compensation is only about our TV being border-line short on wheel base....it does not and can compensate for excess weight or lack of power.

I can't help you re: your trailblazer but I sure can and will extend a hearty
*WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS!!!!!*


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Lou/Sharyn said:


> Thanks Dan. I hate not use the Trailblazer, as we just got it 6 Mo. ago. Wife is ticked about not using it. I told her if we bought it, we could get a bigger trailer than the pop-up. She wanted a Mustang. I think I won. Not sure now. Anyway, how many times did you tow with the Envoy, and what specifically discouraged you. If you paln trips to Conn., then you know the cost of living here. A new TV is not an option right now. I do plan on using a WD hitch.
> 
> Thanks, Lou


First of all, last years trip to CT was probably the last long trip I will take towing the camper. Part of the problem was mine....I took I-95 all the way from FL to NY. I NEVER should have listened to my SIL who is a truck driver. I might be fine for 18 wheelers, but it is NOT camper friendly! And during the trip my lovely DW discovered she had panic attacks whenever we went over a bridge. She hypervenilated when we went over the Delaware Memorial.

2 Days driving there, 3 days driving back, 4 days there...WHAT VACATION??? When I got back I was more stressed out than before I left!

The Sierra did just great during the trip. Nary a wiggle from our 21RS. And although we did feel the camper behind us, the 5.3l engine did fine with plenty of power.

Now the camparison. 
Envoy....113" wheelbase, 4.6l engine, Payload 1133lbs, towing 6600lbs.
Sierra....143.5 wheelbase, 5.3l engine, Payload 1814lbs, towing 7700lbs.

Towing with the Envoy did not feel stable. We KNEW the camper was back there and worried eveytime we had to stop if it was going to push us through the intersection. I felt sway and I was only going 45 mph!
And we had the same Equalizer hitch that I now use on my Sierra.

I think your Trailblazer is the EX model. Your specs are a little less than 10% better than those of my Envoy.

Will your SUV tow the 21RS....short answer is yes. Will you have a comfortable towing experience...debatable. Will you have some sway issues....maybe. Will you be able to control a hard stop....I personally would not want to test that.

It cost my wife and I a couple of thousand dollars to trade the SUV for the pickup. But I have my personal piece of mind that my truck can and will handle my camper.

Any more questions, feel free to PM me.

Dan


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Total Combined Weight Rating is certainly an issue here. That number is the maximum that your power train can pull, including the weight of the vehicle, passangers and vehicle contents, plus the weight of the loaded trailer. I don't see how you would not exceed that on an extended trip.

But that aside, I'd be concerned about wheelbase, which really affects handling. If the distance between front and rear wheels on your TV is shorter than the distance between ball and trailer wheels, it will be an issue with crosswinds, sway, etc.

Another thing to consider is the "tail wagging the dog" scenario. If your loaded trailer is heavier than your loaded Trailblazer, it could be a white-knuckle experience if you are towing any distance, especially under less than perfect conditions. I'd definately invest in a good hitch with sway control built in - not the friction type with this TV/Trailer combination.

Also - where do you live? If I were traveling in the mountains a lot, I wouldn't even consider the Trailblazer. It's just too risky - especially on long, twisting downgrades.

Here are a couple links that might help you make decisions: RV and Tow Vehicle Weight Calculations Demonstrator

and: RV Towing Tips

Just my $.03 (two cents doesn't go as far as it used to).

Mike


----------



## Lou/Sharyn (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Scoutr2, and all those who have posted.
I live on Long Island, in downstate NY. As I said before, nice expensive place to live, But I wouldn't want to vacation here. I have decided to buy the 21RS, because frankly, it's better than anything else we've looked at. As for the TV issues I've been whining about, after more reasearch than humanly possible, I believe I will be OK for most of our trips. Just not the ones up steep terrain. We go nice and slow anyway. Getting there is half the fun. Most trips are no more than 1 6 hour drive from here. I will keep all the advice in the back of my coconut as a reference.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Lou/Sharyn said:


> -snip-
> I believe I will be OK for most of our trips. Just not the ones up steep terrain.
> 
> We go nice and slow anyway. Most trips are no more than 1 6 hour drive from here.
> ...


I wish you and your family and _others_ on the road the best of luck. A 6 hour trip with an OB is tow is not a tow down to the local rv park. You will be on interstates with 18 wheelers passing you at full speed. The cross wind from a semi can be mind boggling/trailer wagging if you've never experienced it. Stay as far right as you can when your getting passed and never get in the middle lane and have a semi pass you on both sides at the same time. Scared the heck out of me with my 2500 Ram pulling our 26RS. Get a good WD setup like the equalizer or Reese duel cam HP. Friction sway won't be enough in my opinion.

Again I think you'll be fine with the 1500 but...

Happy OB shopping

Bill.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Lou/Sharon
















to Outbackers!

Hope you get everything figured out in the towing department, sounds like you've gotten some very good advice so far...


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Personally I would most definately NOT use the Trailblazer as a tow vehicle for the Outback. If you need no other reason, the next time you and your family are in the Trailblazer look in the rearview mirror and you'll see two really good reasons. Your maximum tow rating on this vehicle is 5900 lbs IF your vehicle has the I-6 WITH 4.10 gears AND IT'S a 2WD. Depending on your vehicles gears the EXT is rated to tow from 4800-5900 lbs. The stated wieght of the 21RS on Keystone's website is 4585 lbs. There is no way I would tow that trailer with that vehicle. Use the Dodge truck and make your wife happy by trading the Trailblazer in the Mustang that she wanted. That or keep searching for a lighter trailer but please for the safety of you, your family and everyone on the road do not tow that trailer with that vehicle. Could you do it, probably. Can you do it safely, NO. Just because something is possible doesn't mean it's safe.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I used to tow my 3000 pound boat with a trailblazer. It left me stranded in Lake George (transmission) and then a year later it stranded me in Scranton PA (transmision again) We then got rid of boat to get our first trailer.

FRIENDS DON'T LET FRIENDS TOW WITH A TRAILBLAZER.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> ... It left me stranded in Lake George (transmission) ....
> 
> FRIENDS DON'T LET FRIENDS TOW WITH A TRAILBLAZER.


I do agree re: the Trailblazer but...just a thought...your Ford might leave you just as stranded if you took _it_ into Lake George, too


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

You are near maximum tow rating with any basic kit in the 21rs.. 
More important is the smaller Wheelbase on the TB, on a level plane for shorter distances most likely you would fair okay.. 
I would use the pickup truck.. Trailer Sway is not your friend..


----------



## Lou/Sharyn (Apr 17, 2007)

So I made it Official. I officially own the Outback. Signed the papers today. I'm as giddy as a schoolboy!!!! The towing issue is almost resolved. I'm working out a deal to trade my PU for a Tahoe straight-up. Wish me luck!!!!!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Let me congratulate you on your purchase of the 21RS. We love ours and are sure you'll love yours.

Good luck on the trade. The Tahoe will be a better match for towing than the Trailblazer.

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Lou/Sharyn said:


> So I made it Official. I officially own the Outback. Signed the papers today. I'm as giddy as a schoolboy!!!! The towing issue is almost resolved. I'm working out a deal to trade my PU for a Tahoe straight-up. Wish me luck!!!!!!










On your new 21rs!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the 21RS!!! You will be much happier towing the trailer with the Tahoe.

-CC


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

l live in lake ronkonkoma .6 cly seems a little small .gettin of the island will be no problem. we are real flat. the rest of the world is all up hill . stick with the dodge off island blazer here .. my thouht


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Good call with the 21RS, even better call with the Tahoe. I tow with an Expy 5.4 and get worried about that sometimes. It is rated at 8950 lbs. I know we are fine but going up hills is quite interesting. Congrats again.


----------

